# Alaska, Live Trip



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Pretrip

I've always wanted to go fish Alaska. Finding myself day dreaming of the salmon runs with trout, grayling and arctic char gorging on salmon eggs. Being able to witness thousands of salmon come into the rivers to spawn and complete their journey on this earth while nourishing the Alaskan wildlife for the hard brutal winter just around the corner. Stepping foot on America's last frontier to chase a passion of mine that runs as deep and wild as the Alaskan wilderness. Always thinking it would be trout and salmon I would be chasing when I finally made a trip to Alaska. I'm not sure when or really how I cam across Midnight Sun Trophy Pike Adventures. It was most likely a picture of a 50" pike that I came across and started researching more about Midnight Sun. It didn't take long for me to realize how special of a pike fishery they where in the middle of.



Continue reading here

More to come tomorrow


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

"More to come tomorrow" 

Aww!


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day of Travel

Not much to report today. Went down to Tailwaters FlyShop to pick up the satellite phone so I could stay in touch with the family while I was gone. Picked up some magazines to help the 7hr flight from Dallas to Anchorage go by. I had lunch with the family and then they took me to the airport for my departure. The flight wasn't all that bad, thankfully I had an aisle seat and no one was sitting next to me, which was the only open seat on the plane. The only thing worth reporting was a conversation I had with the older gentleman that had the window seat. This was his first trip to Alaska also, he was coming to Alaska with some friends for a cruise. As the conversation continued he talked about how he and his wife always talked about visiting Alaska. Continue Reading Here


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Camp

It wasn't long after I got a 41â€ fish, these Northern Pike we all fat and healthy and full of fight. These fish aren't drag screamers, they are bulldog fighters and they will slug it out to the end. Continue Reading Here


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Good story and photos. I hope there are more to come. Way to go


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

yep, got 5 full days of fishing ;-)


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day 1
We made a 2 hour boat ride to one of the far lakes this morning. The winds were light so we had a smooth ride up river to the lakes we had planned to fish. The boat ride was a little chilly with the air temp being in the forties this morning. The fish didn't didn't mind and the fishing was great. We caught a lot of smaller pike in the 20 to low 30 inch range. I really have no idea how many fish we caught but they shredded several flies. Continue Reading Here

Gator Pike


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day 2
What a great day of fishing. The fish were mad today, they where hitting out flies with bad intentions. It wouldn't be an over estimate to say we boated 100 pike today with 15 fish over 40" not to mention a lot of very fat mid 30 inch fish that fought like crazy. We fished close to the house boat today so no long boat rides and lots of time fishing. I brought 2 rods with me the TFO TICR X 9wt and the TFO Mini Mag 8-10wt. Continue Reading Here


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day 3

Today we started of chasing some sheefish. These fish somehow got the reputation of being the tarpon of the north. Continue Reading Here


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day 4
I fished with Scott Rowekamp and the fishing picked back up today. Early in the morning the fish where active but not really turned on. They would come up and hit our flies but not really take them. I had several nice fish, fish that would have probably been my best fish of the trip, come up and swipe my fly only to shake loose. Towards the end of the day the fish really turned on and we tore them up in a small slough off the main river. Continue reading here


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska: Day 5
Today was the last day of fishing and what a great way to end the trip. The first fish of the day was a nice 41" pike. The morning was kinda sporadic with pockets of fish being caught here and there. Towards the end of the day we found the mother load. Continue Reading Here


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

God, those are some beautiful healthy looking fish. Those strikes from pike are as violent as they come. Looks like a fantastic trip. Thanks for sharing.
:cheers:


----------

